# Hello from Oregon!



## ajegberg (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello!
I just found your site and you seem to be a friendly group so thought I'd introduce myself. My name is Angie and I have 4 wonderful horses. A Peruvian Paso, quarter horse, Andalusian and an appendix quarter horse. The photo is of my beloved appendix QH, Smokey, who is completely blind. I posted a video of him to this site this morning. Please have a look; he's a true testiment of what a blind horse can accomplish!

I am a horse trainer and riding instructor and am always interested to meet new people and learn. Looking forward to seeing all that this site has to offer!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

looking forward to meeting u n ur horses


----------

